# Farmall 706



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

Can I just change the lower arms to 3 point arms on my fast hitch frame work i know I can use chain for stoppers I'm just looking for a affordable way out of this I've got the adapters but by urself it's a pain in the rear to attach anything heavy


----------



## farmall706 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am not for sure but I don't think so. I think the 706 came out with the fast hitch or three point. It also looks like most three point hitches are aftermarket. Finding a used three point setup might be the best way to go.


----------

